
Why doesn't Skype offer paid call recording? - hoodoof
Seems crazy - I&#x27;d happily pay for call recording.
======
Huhty
Too many legal issues. You are not allowed to just record someone whenever you
feel like it.

~~~
greenyoda
It's even more complicated than that - it depends on what jurisdiction you're
in. In the U.S., some states have "single party consent" laws, in which only
one of the parties to a conversation has to consent to being recorded (i.e.,
you can legally record any conversation you're part of). But other states have
"all party consent" laws, in which all people in the conversation must consent
to being recorded. And, of course, Skype operates in multiple countries, so
there are even more variations of these laws to be aware of. So it's much
easier for Skype to have nothing to do with recording and avoid all potential
legal liability.

